# 10 years past, always in my heart



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

It was 10 yrs ago today when the vet came by to help my most beloved heart dog Deardra to the bridge. She passed into the next life while in my lap surrounded by our friends. Felt like part of my soul was ripped out of me. You could say we had a sixth sense type of connection. 

Every time she would always take the right fork in the path that I was thinking of going down, even when I tried to trick her by thinking of going the other way. I could misplace something and look for it for a 1/2 an hour, give up and ask her where it was. In less than a minute it would "appear" to me every single time. Our connection was truly profound.

She was the best companion a guy could hope for. I never knew how much a dog could effect one's life when I found her dumped in a parking lot on a cold February evening in '92. Their loss was my gain.

She accompanied me on a x-country trip and has swam in both the Atlantic & Pacific oceans and many wonderful places in between. She has also been over 14,000' on Mt Evans in CO. We encountered all sorts of wildlife in our days together but she never gave chase, not even to those little prairie dogs in SD. She was such a mellow dog. We also covered many miles in the canoe, she loved to sit in front and enjoy the scenery and helped me catch those fish.

She had more than her share of problems. I made her a pair of "doggles" from a pair of sunglasses for eye problems (I should have patented that) Ear infections, a one and only time epileptic seizure, thyroid issues etc..the time she gashed her paw on something while playing in a local pond. I wrapped it up in my t-shirt and got her to the vet where she had quite a few stitches and had to wear a cast for a while. I had to laugh when she would bonk me on the head with it when I was laying on the couch.

She brought a smile to people everywhere she went, she would wave to you at the drop of a hat. I gave her the best life I could and she gave her all to me, enriching my life to no end.

I know you played a part in sending me 3 yr old Tucker a couple months after you passed. You did good, thank you so much for that.

I feel fortunate to feel your spirit beside me every day. I really miss you girl, wish I could give you a big hug. Run free till we meet again.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

Beautiful story - Beautiful dog. (Tucker is a real beauty, too.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

You can tell in how you write how much love you two have for each other. It's simply beautiful. Run free - play hard - sleep soft sweet Deardra.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The great ones leave lasting impressions on your heart and on your life. She was clearly one of those.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

They are in your heart forever...


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

There is always that one dog, the one who knows your heart and your soul, the one whose loss you mourn for years, even as you recall funny stories, and you cry through your laughter at those memories.
It was a beautiful tribute to her. I'm sure she knew absolutely how completely you loved her.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is the sweetest rememberence, i have ever read, your love for her, is so lovely, as lucky as you felt to have her, i am sure she felt so happy to have you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenCamper*

GoldenCamper

I can feel how much you love Deardra and you will see her at the Bridge!

I'm sure she sent you Tucker and that you will see her at the Rainbow Bridge.

What a BEAUTIFUL GIRL and I love her name!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Deardra was a beautiful girl - physically and spiritually. Your tribute to her is so very sweet, but brought tears to my eyes. Your bond was exceptionally close.

I've never been able to understand how some people just don't appreciate the wonderful treasures they have. Of course, if they did I wouldn't have benefited so much from their stupidity.

I'm sure Deardra had a hand in bringing Tucker to you - for both of your benefits.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl
Thank You for such memories of love.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Beautiful story lovely memories she was a lucky dog to have found you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful girl she was. They get in our hearts, and thank goodness, even when their body leaves us, thier live and sspirit still lives in our hearts.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> What a BEAUTIFUL GIRL and I love her name!!


Thank you, she named herself  

In trying to figure out what her name was, I went through the letters of the alphabet. She seemed to like the letter "D". Then I sounded out the vowels after "D" and she liked "DE". So I tried "Dear" and she responded to it. I mentioned this to a friend and she said why not call her Deardra?

And that's how she got her name and why it is spelled the way it is instead of Deidre (or other ways) because she was such a "dear" to me 

dear (dir)
adjective


 much loved; beloved :--heart:
 much valued; highly thought of; esteemed :--heart:

noun


 a loved person; darling: often a term of affectionate address :--heart:
 an endearing person; one who arouses gentle affection, tenderness, or gratitude :--heart:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It sure does sound like she was aptly named.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time to do that Steve, it came out very well 



sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Girl
> Thank You for such memories of love.


And thank all of you for the kind regards, it wasn't easy to do a write up of her, I surprised myself that I could.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to your wonderful companion.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a wonderful love story. Your Deardra has touched alot of hearts thru your sharing her with us. Thank you.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I do not usually look at Rainbow Bridge posts I get teary eyed too easily for a grumpy old guy ....however your love of Deardra melted my heart. I do know another Golden who is touching someones heart like that. 

She is a beautiful girl.

Play hard at the bridge sweet pup.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

A lovely tribute to a beautiful girl.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

A beautiful tribute to a much loved girl. Sounds like the two of you had a fantastic life together.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Steve

Thank you for sharing about Deardra. What wonderful memories you must have and I can tell she is still VERY much in your heart. I lost my Maxine, my heart dog in Oct. It comforts me to know she will still be strong in my soul perhaps 10 years later like with you. 

Ann


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

GoldenCamper said:


> Our connection was truly profound.
> 
> She was the best companion a guy could hope for.


So sorry for your loss. 

I lost my dear Jean-luc in Jan of 08.... he was so special... his loss was truly heart breaking.... I felt totally lost without him.... so much so that I simply didn't know how to continue without him.... I found solace in a new puppy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You have so many beautiful memories of Deardra - as you say previous people's loss (won't call them owners) was certainly yours and Deadra's gain.

Run free and sleep softly Deardra


----------

